# Please critique - Ripoff Report Site for Haunters



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

That is a very nice looking site Tuslza. Very fast to load, beautifully designed and what a GREAT idea. Reading all the complaints about Gemmy, and Terrorbydesign, I should have realized there was a need for a site like this. Glad you took the initiative to do this. Kudos to you on a job well done.


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks, michigal. I was clued in to what a racket that can be had from buying/selling props and parts. Let's hope it helps someone!



Jeez. I just notices that I put this in the wrong forum. Sorry!


----------



## Avery (Feb 11, 2006)

Rather than just log complaints could you tweak the site so that it holds scores and reviews in general? That way if 10 people are using product X and one person got a lemon people would have a better idea of what the average customer's experience was like.

I realize I'm probably asking for a zillion hours worth of coding here.


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

That's a great suggestion! I really, really like that idea. Something like epinions? 

I'm using GoDaddy's "Website Tonight" program and they won't let me do that. 

Perhaps someone here has experience with that? 

I figured that the Google search would be enough. If you put in "Fog Commander" you're going to get all of the Fog Commander listings with a short blurb of what the author wrote. 

Let me look into what I can do in the next couple of weeks with your idea. I may just have to do it the old fashioned way and upload separate pages somewhere.

How about if I just add a star coding system? Choose stars for:
- Cost
- Customer Servie
- etc.
and then add a star rating over each of the entries?


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, Avery!

I re-read what you wrote and I think I set the tone of the site as a repository for gripes. Let me see how I can make it more like a _review _site.

I found a way to add ratings by stars, but it's easier to do a rating by drop-down menu. However, in the program I'm using, I can't build a database to compile scores. 

How about if someone uses the google search and the first thing that pops up with a review is the rating? That way, of someone puts in "Fog Commander" they see that Joe Snuffy rated it with five stars and Jane Snuffy rated it with two stars. 

How does that sound? Please share, I really appreciate the feedback!

I'll work on making the site feel less like a rant collection tomorrow.


----------



## Distorted Designs (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks good. Hopefully people will put positive experiances as well as negatives. You might approach it like ebay. Positive, negative, nutral and the star thing is good. It should also be able to be viewed like a regular website kinda like a review website. So if you are looking for a fogger you can go to see reviews on foggers. In there it would have all reviews on all the brands ect. Something like this 
http://software.toptenreviews.com/

Most people when looking at buying something either look ahead of time or after something is wrong. When looking for something you generally don't have a specific model and brand in mind. That is what you should provide. If you need website help or advise let me know.


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

Okay folks, I updated with your suggestions as far as I could, and added a star rating system. It has more of a review sense to it now. 

Please help to fill in the blank: Reviews of a ____ nature. 

I don't know how to work with a database in godaddy's cheezy program, and I don't do Sql, so no specific searches or cumulative rankings. There is a google on the front page (or the Ctrl+F function on the archives page).

I'd really like to build something as shmancy as the top ten review site. All I can think of right now is a heading like "multi media" with subheadings like "servos" and then a subforum of reviews of suppliers and then another subforum of reviewing specific proucts. But that's beyond my pay grade at this point.


----------



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

i think the idea and the site is great cant wait for more posts


----------



## Avery (Feb 11, 2006)

Even if you can't get an average, just that you can see a list of different experiences is probably good, maybe even better. 

The example that was in my mind when I originally commented - I recently picked up the book Animatronics by Wise. I'd probably give it a 3 because it's kinda pricey and is mostly stuff I already know, but did have a couple cool bits of information. If the people down my street who were digging my yard display last year and want their own for this year were to read it, they might rank it higher since they probably don't know any of this stuff. Or if they are not mechanically inclined at all and are unable to follow what he's saying they might rank it lower.

As the site stands now, you can give a score and a summary, which would make it pretty easy to browse, and can give a pretty extended description of your experience.

Here's a question, can you set it up so there are different categories you can post under? Things like: Books, Costumes, Ready Made Props, Prop Building Supplies and so on?


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

> Here's a question, can you set it up so there are different categories you can post under? Things like: Books, Costumes, Ready Made Props, Prop Building Supplies and so on?


I'm excited about that idea. Yes, I just put a button up for that. We'll do product reviews, broken down by category. 

Right after I finish cleaning house this evening, I'll go ahead and start on that. Thanks!


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Excellent idea for a website. Hopefully it will make vendors be on their best behavior. Most are a descent lot, but a few bad apples always ruins the bushel. I'll just need to make sure I'm at the top of my game, lest I want Monster Guts to suffer negative feedbacks. Once you get a banner, let me know and I'll link to your site.


----------

